

Private company in possession of tax records of 5M Greeks; fined 100,000€ - avel
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=el&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.tanea.gr%2Fnews%2Fgreece%2Farticle%2F5163084%2Fidiwtikh-etaireia-eixe-sthn-katoxh-ths-ola-ta-forologika-stoixeia-pente-ekat-ellhnwn%2F&edit-text=

======
koukopoulos
somehow 100k EUR doesn't seem that much for this kind of situation.

